# DS #3782: Sloane to MacHale no Nazo no Story (Japan)



## Chanser (May 20, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4941^^


----------



## RupeeClock (May 21, 2009)

Is this a new Professor Layton title?


----------



## Jei (May 21, 2009)

Why is there a silhouette like the guy's pointing a gun to his head about to suicide himself? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Not that I dislike it, it's actually pretty interesting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But do Nintendo allow such themes blatantly like that on the game covers?


----------



## Domination (May 21, 2009)

yay Level 5 game.... these are good. Too bad I dunno japanese...

From Dongdrain:


Spoiler



*Sloan to Michael: Nazo no Monogatari* aka *Sloane and McHale's Mysterious Story*



*My Wanted Level:* 7
*GBAtemp Wanted Level* 0 (will proabably get a lot higher when they hear of it)

*Region*  Japan  *Genre:* Puzzle Adventure
*Developer:*  Level-5  *Publisher:* Empire Interactive

Based on the book, Lateral Thinking Puzzles by Paul Sloane and Des MacHales, this is the latest title from Level-5 (Layton, Dragon Quest IX & Inazuma Eleven among others). Its part of their "casual brand" Atamania and its a mind bending puzzle book style title.  Japan has scored this game very highly so if we ever see it in English (still waiting for Inazuma Eleven) then it may be a game worth looking forward to.


----------



## vozzy (May 21, 2009)

It would seem that this game has a copy protection similar to that Final Fantasy game that would let you play for a while and then stop working.

On my DSTT I can play through the first puzzle fine and then after introducing the second one the game kicks you back out of it.
Kind of like a demo of sorts. 

It looks cool from what i played though, they definitely need to localize this one.


----------



## Domination (May 21, 2009)

No.... Level 5 needs to locallize the rest of the Layton series first and most importantly.... Inazuma Eleven! Then locallize this


----------



## nori2nori (May 21, 2009)

You can't proceed this game after Chapter 1 because of anti-piracy protection.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you use Cyclo DS or NO$GBA with BIOS, you can proceed to Chapter 2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess the AK2loader of AKAIO will be released soon in order to solve this issue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT1:
This game is worked perfectly on my CycloDS with latest firmware even if  someone is negative! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not going to take care of the beginner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Contents of anti-piracy protection;
1. Return to the title during the first part of chapter 2.
2. Can't play tutorial, mystery of umbrella.

Why does someone ask me dumb questions?  What kind of Crazy is he?


----------



## elixirdream (May 21, 2009)

nori2nori,
just to double confirm
anti-piracy protection = you will be return to the start menu or the logo right?

EDIT: i was kicked back to the menu/logo screen with the use of cycloDS latest firmware (2 out of 4 times)
EDIT2: furthermore no$ or cycloDS doesn't lead you to the prologue when you play the game! so = useless
EDIT3: akaio latest loader leads you to prologue! continuing my test
EDIT4: a) using my all chapter codes! i was able to go to any chapter i like to play the game or view the story
b) *NO return to menu or logo*
c) i was able to complete *prologue*, chapter 1 and no problem on heading to chapter 2
d) i would say it is FIXED! thumbs up for team AKAIO!


----------



## nori2nori (May 21, 2009)

My prophecy that the problem would be solved by the AKAIO loader came true.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://akaio.gbatemp.net/loaders/


----------



## saaye (May 21, 2009)

is there anyone who has succeeded in getting it to work on the supercard rumble?


----------



## schnoo (May 22, 2009)

i am using R4DS and the R4Yasuto .0.0.2 
this game DOES loop after the first chapter.

is there something else I should use on my r4?
is it time to get a new card that updates?

thanks!!


----------



## mrfatso (May 22, 2009)

i guess u just have to wait for yasu to update his yasumenu if not, time to get a ak2 + akio


----------



## saaye (May 22, 2009)

can ak2+akaio be used on non-acekard flashcarts? i read through the thread and it seems limited to only acekard flashcarts. thanks in advance!


----------



## elixirdream (May 22, 2009)

akaio doesn't work on non-acekard flash carts!
it blocks the clone as well

if you like it just get ak2 and is cheap on DX


----------



## Gamer (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for the AK2 offer, but....






 why we cannot get a cheat fix, like before? 

heh, anyway, I guess we should wait for a fix from the other flashcart devs, like the good old days... (we miss you Narin!)


----------



## nori2nori (May 23, 2009)

How to play "Sloane to MacHale no Nazo no Story" on your R4/DSTT/DSTTi.

0. Download Patch.rar and get Patch.exe.

1. Rename your ROM data file of "Sloane to MacHale no Nazo no Story" to "nazo.nds".

2. Put the renamed ROM file to the same folder as the Patch.exe you got.

3. Run Patch.exe then the ore.nds is patched directly and the file before patched is copied to nazo.OLD as the backup.

4. Run nazo.nds. You can change the ROM file name to any.

5. Enjoy!!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 23, 2009)

Gamer said:
			
		

> Thanks for the AK2 offer, but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Narin is still here. He just got a better (and more demanding) job.
We got the cheat thread shut cause it was getting clogged with nooby shit. Although we have a better solution now *hint, hint*

This game look interesting, but WHY is there a professor layton head on the box?


----------



## vozzy (May 23, 2009)

nori2nori, Thanks so much.


----------



## elixirdream (May 23, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




EXACTLY, this is why the flash card team should fix their own shit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this will also phase out those clones and shitty cards!
from my point of view, we will see piracy check more often  
just imagine 1 week 3 games with piracy check


----------



## saaye (May 23, 2009)

hey, thanks for the patch nori! it worked for my supercard rumble


----------



## elixirdream (May 23, 2009)

anyway supercard ds one users just grab the latest firmware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




it is fixed and as well as 3790 and 3791


----------



## Stark1 (Jun 3, 2009)

nori2nori said:
			
		

> How to play "Sloane to MacHale no Nazo no Story" on your R4/DSTT/DSTTi.
> 
> 0. Download Patch.rar and get Patch.exe.



Can you please re-up this?
Thank you!


----------



## nobuo (Jun 22, 2009)

Yea I have the same problem on my DSi (akaio), what to do, what to do...


----------



## regnad (Jul 5, 2009)

Can someone please please please re-up or link to the patch.rar for this game?

Moochos gracias!


----------



## seitetsu (Sep 2, 2009)

Can anyone re-up this?  Link is dead >.


----------

